

Steve Ballmer gives advice at Oxford - irollboozers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amc-rwsQXrA

======
irollboozers
A lot of really fantastic points from Steve Ballmer that go counter to a lot
traditional startup advice - e.g. fail fast, time to success, what brands
mean. Hope others find this useful.

